# Proteger los Conos para que funcionen a la Intemperie



## jarman88 (Dic 29, 2011)

Buenas! Usé el buscador del foro y no encontré lo que buscaba. Si algún afortunado tuvo mejor suerte o quizás soy muy miope por favor pido disculpas y simplemente avisen donde puedo encontrar la respuesta que necesito.

Lo que quiero hacer es usar unos parlantes de 4" afuera. Estos en particular se van a usar en una embarcación (un kayak) asi que van a estar expuestos casi todo el tiempo a una combinación destructiva de agua, sal y sol, además de temperaturas de 40ºC en verano y -10ºC en invierno. 

Barajé varias opciones:
1) Usar parlantes protegidos (como los Meyer)
2) Usar parlantes plásticos
3) Proteger yo mismo los parlantes

Los parlantes protegidos para la intemperie tengo entendido que son caros y difíciles de conseguir. No tengo mucho presupuesto

Los parlantes plásticos son una opción pero no se si el sonido será bueno. Aunque creo que por el tamaño del parlante no se notará la diferencia

La otra es proteger yo mismo los conos del altavoz para que cuando se moje no se rompa. Leí por la web que algunos animalitos de Dios "pincelan" literalmente los conos con sellador para paredes o pintura negra diluída, para que el agua no los afecte.

En cualquier caso los altavoces irían montados en un compartimento estanco, así que los conectores no estarían expuestos.

¿Alguna idea de cual es la mejor opción?

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2011)

Aqui tenés baratos : 

http://vehiculos.mercadolibre.com.ar/accesorios/parlantes-nauticos_OrderId_PRICE

Sinó poneles un preservativo . . . y no te olvides de atarle el nudito 


Saludos !


----------



## jarman88 (Dic 30, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sinó poneles un preservativo . . . y no te olvides de atarle el nudito



jajaja eso no se me había ocurrido.

El tema es que el ampli que voy a usar es el tda2822M, que como mucho tira 1W según el datasheet. Esto porque lo alimento con dos pilas recargables AAA así reduzco el tamaño y el peso. No quiero tener que arrastrar una batería de auto para poder escuchar música mientras estoy en el agua. Así que un par de parlantes Pioneer no son una opción. Pero tengo que averiguar si consigo parlantes náuticos de 4 pulgadas acá en Mar del Plata.

¿Alguna otra idea? ¿Alguien me puede decir si conviene pintarlos con alguna solución?


----------



## jorger (Dic 30, 2011)

jarman88 dijo:


> jajaja eso no se me había ocurrido.
> 
> El tema es que el ampli que voy a usar es el tda2822M, que como mucho tira 1W según el datasheet


No, tira 2w si lo conectas en puente.. en el datasheet está el esquema de lo que digo.
Saludos.


----------



## jarman88 (Dic 30, 2011)

jorger dijo:


> No, tira 2w si lo conectas en puente.. en el datasheet está el esquema de lo que digo



Tenes razón Jorger, precisamente lo tengo conectado en puente para que tire más.
Lo que quise decir es que no puedo usar un amplificador de potencia porque no tengo como alimentarlo (cuando salgo a navegar ... no hay donde enchufarlo hno. A no ser que alguno se le ocurra como usar un tda2005 y alimentarlo a pilas sin tener que usar una batería de auto o 30 pilas AAA, a mí se me ocurrió con una pila de esas de 12V o con una batería de gel  Y no olvidemos que el bolsillo siempre es un factor clave


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2011)

ojo con los parlantes de mylar,el cono no se rompe pero si se oxida la malla de cobre del parlante ,el cable que va desde los conectores hacia la bovina del parlante


----------



## fernandob (Dic 30, 2011)

si vas a navegar poquito el MP4 ya alcanza y no es tanto lio.

y si te vas de travesia machaza onda robinsoe cruzoe , pues que el kayak estara avanzando contra viento y marea, es el mismo concepto que la dinamo de la bici pero con paletas, para recargar una pequeña bateria que te permitira tener energia electrica para mcuhas aplicaciones como encandilar al kraken o atraer sirenas (de la cintura para arriba sirven ) 

Feliz añoooo !!!!


----------



## Scooter (Dic 31, 2011)

Yo en su día usaba los de alarma con cono de plástico, aunque seguramente la calidad del sonido no sea muy buena.


----------



## jarman88 (Dic 31, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ojo con los parlantes de mylar,el cono no se rompe pero si se oxida la malla de cobre del parlante





Scooter dijo:


> Yo en su día usaba los de alarma con cono de plástico



Ahora, a los de cono plástico también se les oxidará la malla de cobre??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 31, 2011)

asi es ,en donde trabajo usamos parlantes con conos plasticos y se rompen mas rapido que los de cono de papel,mi teoría es que el cono de papel absorbe cierta cantidad de humedad y el de plastico no por eso se oxida mas rapido la malla de cobre,
los parlantes los usamos en frentes de porteros


----------



## jarman88 (Dic 31, 2011)

Ok. Entonces los parlantes de cono plástico quedan descartados para lo que quiero hacer. Porque ¿de que vale que el cono no se rompa por la humedad si despues se oxida la malla y el parlante deja de andar igual?

Y supongo que lo mismo debe pasar si agarro unos de cono de papel y los "pinto" con sellador como leí por ahí, cuando googleaba para encontrar una solución.

En conclusión, me parece que siempre convienen los parlantes náuticos (o parlantes protegidos diseñados especialmente para andar bajo la lluvia), a menos que el costo de los mismos sea desorbitante. En este caso tendría que probar y ver como me funcionan los de cono plástico y los de cono de papel


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 1, 2012)

Ahora, una cuestión: si yo agarro los parlantes de cono plástico y los meto en una caja completamente sellada con Fastix por todos lados (un sellador plástico para el agua que viene en un pomo y se usa para las juntas de las tuberías), la malla se oxidará igual ???


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 1, 2012)

yo creo que funcionaria


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 1, 2012)

Entonces solo quedará hacer la prueba y ver cuanto aguantan ... ya les comentaré mis resultados
Esto siempre y cuando no me salga más barato comprar los parlantes náuticos (cosa que creo poco probable)

PD: Feliz 2012 para todos ... Y gracias a todos por su ayuda !!!


----------



## fernandob (Ene 1, 2012)

jarman88 dijo:


> Ahora, una cuestión: si yo agarro los parlantes de cono plástico y los meto en una caja completamente sellada con Fastix por todos lados (un sellador plástico para el agua que viene en un pomo y se usa para las juntas de las tuberías), la malla se oxidará igual ???


 
no pesco.........parlante....sonido .......vibracion ........

si lo mentes en caja toda sellada , como que ...........vos te metes adentro a escuchar la musica ??? 

no comprendo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 1, 2012)

fer el cono de plástico si queda a la intemperie,pero la caja proteje la parte de atras del parlante,donde se encuentra la malla de cobre


----------



## fernandob (Ene 1, 2012)

haaa...........


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 2, 2012)

Amigo, como ves la probabilidad de utilizar bocinas?, similares a las usadas en megafonos.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 2, 2012)

o no llevar un pomo, te olvidas de las baterias, de lso parlantes, de que se te moja el equipo .

a lo mucho una foto de megan fox desnuda pegada en la parte de adelante  del kayak, nada mas que para cumplir con 2 efectos (segun el momento ) :
1 --anestesico y relajante 
2 --cumple el mismo efecto que la zanahoria en el carro tirado por el burro .

y disfrutas de la musica de las olas y el viento .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2012)

Si vas a impermeabilizar parlantes comunes , mejor que sean de suspensión de tela y lo hacés con Siliconas (Fastix) o con cemento de contacto (Suprabond).

Y le das completo a cono y suspensión y punto 

Luego lo metés en un baflecito estanco *SIN* tubo de sintonía . . . fijate si venden bajos-graves sueltos por ahí 

Voto por poner un celular con música dentro de una bolsita de nylon preservativa.

Saludos !


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 2, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si vas a impermeabilizar parlantes comunes , mejor que sean de suspensión de tela y lo hacés con Siliconas (Fastix) o con cemento de contacto (Suprabond).
> 
> Y le das completo a cono y suspensión y punto



 Esto es lo que quería. ¿Vos decís que el cono no queda demasiado rígido? En todo caso voy a probar con una capa fina y ver como funciona con el agua



> Luego lo metés en un baflecito estanco *SIN* tubo de sintonía



Es exacto lo que voy a hacer. Una cajita sellada con Fastix por todos lados y listo. Solo dejo el cono afuera, con la suspensión impermeabilizada como me dijiste, así no le entra ni la humedad y no se me oxida la malla de cobre



> Voto por poner un celular con música dentro de una bolsita de nylon preservativa



Eso es muy cómodo. La onda es hacer algo por uno mismo, y cuanto más potente, mejor


----------



## fernandob (Ene 2, 2012)

y sino .
la cosa es no perder de vista lo importante .

cuanto sale un baflecito de esos de PC ?? que vienen 2 ... 20 $ 
o ese parlantito que queres poner .

a ver, ponele que te vas un fin de semana con el kayak , bueno, pues no te preocupes, no le des demasiada importancia al parlante, hacele todo eso que te dijeron si queres, pero no te olvides que igual sale 10 $ .

preocupate si por que no se moje el MP5 o el ampli , o lo que lleves, todo eso si podes ponerlo bien protegido .
pero el parlante, no te olvides loq ue es , un parlante de miercoles, que igual te durara un buen tiempo , y cuando no de mas , pues lo cambias .

a veecs uno pierde de vista y le da mucha matraca a cosas que no tienen tanta importancia.
si dale a todo lo que es control que tiene que estar protegido pero a su vez tiene que quedar accesible para que vos lo controles, si escuchas un tema, l  la radio, o el volumen .
y eso si se moja si se estropea y cuesta.,.


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 3, 2012)

Tenes razón Fernando ... los parlantes de papel cuestan $15 y los de plástico $10 ... por $10 mugrosos no me voy a romper los sesos y además en algún momento el cono se va a romper por desgaste natural. Sentido común ante todo


----------

